# Sarah Jessica Parker Looks Like A Horse



## xsited1

Just in case you haven't seen this:







More here:

Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wilburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## xotoxi

*UNCANNY!!!*


----------



## xsited1

xotoxi said:


> ...



Butterface.  Good thing she had her face covered!

Here's a good one:


----------



## Ringel05

From the Hollywood Grind:

Sarah Jessica Parker recently topped Maxims ugliest women top ten list, which included Madonna, Amy Winehouse, Britney Spears, and Sandra Oh (Oh Oh Oh). Parker said:

    What they dont know is that one day Ill wake up fat. But Ill still be happy, just like I am now. I believe in the old sticks and stones philosophy, so frankly their words dont come close to hurting. And it does not bother me in the least if people dont think Im sexy. I dont think I am, either.

She forgot to mention shell wake up tomorrow and shell still be rich, and married to a good looking Matthew Broderick. Parker is comfortable with who she is, and I find that sexy. Its the beauty on the inside that counts the most.


----------



## xotoxi

Ringel05 said:


> From the Hollywood Grind:
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker recently topped Maxims ugliest women top ten list, which included Madonna, Amy Winehouse, Britney Spears, and Sandra Oh (Oh Oh Oh). Parker said:
> 
> What they dont know is that one day Ill wake up fat. But Ill still be happy, just like I am now. I believe in the old sticks and stones philosophy, so frankly their words dont come close to hurting. And it does not bother me in the least if people dont think Im sexy. I dont think I am, either.
> 
> She forgot to mention shell wake up tomorrow and shell still be rich, and _married to a good looking Matthew Broderick_. Parker is comfortable with who she is, and I find that sexy. Its the beauty on the inside that counts the most.


 
Ringelberry...you think that Matthew Broderick is good looking?

I wouldn't know because I'm not GAY.


----------



## Ringel05

xotoxi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Hollywood Grind:
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker recently topped Maxims ugliest women top ten list, which included Madonna, Amy Winehouse, Britney Spears, and Sandra Oh (Oh Oh Oh). Parker said:
> 
> What they dont know is that one day Ill wake up fat. But Ill still be happy, just like I am now. I believe in the old sticks and stones philosophy, so frankly their words dont come close to hurting. And it does not bother me in the least if people dont think Im sexy. I dont think I am, either.
> 
> She forgot to mention shell wake up tomorrow and shell still be rich, and _married to a good looking Matthew Broderick_. Parker is comfortable with who she is, and I find that sexy. Its the beauty on the inside that counts the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringelberry...you think that Matthew Broderick is good looking?
> 
> I wouldn't know because I'm not GAY.
Click to expand...


Botoxi, I didn't write it, I just posted it.
(I assume it was written by a -weird - female, but who knows?!)


----------



## Jay Canuck

Like xsited1 never fucked an ugly horse!


----------



## Ringel05

Jay Canuck said:


> Like xsited1 never fucked an ugly horse!



When's the last time you looked in a mirror?


----------



## Jay Canuck

about ten minutes ago while pissing all over the offices toilet seat.


----------



## Ringel05

Jay Canuck said:


> about ten minutes ago while pissing all over the offices toilet seat.



Still haven't learned to use non French convenience stations, eh.


----------



## Jay Canuck

it's a unisex bathroom so why should I care?


----------



## Ringel05

Jay Canuck said:


> it's a unisex bathroom so why should I care?




Typical Canuck!


----------



## Xenophon

She is quite the hag.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

xsited1 said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker



I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin' oats.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Xenophon

Mr Ed says...






"I'd hit it."


----------



## xsited1

CrimsonWhite said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin' oats.
Click to expand...


Which one?  The one on the right or the left?


----------



## Xenophon

xsited1 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin' oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one?  The one on the right or the left?
Click to expand...

Both.


----------



## noose4

CrimsonWhite said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin' oats.
Click to expand...


or Sarah Jessica Parker either.


----------



## Douger

Kwedit faww wikipediahhhh.

Her father, a native of Brooklyn, was Jewish, the original family surname being "Bar-Kahn" ("son of Kohen"). Parker has said of herself, "I always just considered myself a Jew"

Yeah. It shows


----------



## Ringel05

Now wait everbody!  I'lllll do the thinnin' around here,  And-don't-you-forget-it!







Be-sides, I think she's one cute filly.


----------



## Dis

xotoxi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Hollywood Grind:
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker recently topped Maxims ugliest women top ten list, which included Madonna, Amy Winehouse, Britney Spears, and Sandra Oh (Oh Oh Oh). Parker said:
> 
> What they dont know is that one day Ill wake up fat. But Ill still be happy, just like I am now. I believe in the old sticks and stones philosophy, so frankly their words dont come close to hurting. And it does not bother me in the least if people dont think Im sexy. I dont think I am, either.
> 
> She forgot to mention shell wake up tomorrow and shell still be rich, and _married to a good looking Matthew Broderick_. Parker is comfortable with who she is, and I find that sexy. Its the beauty on the inside that counts the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringelberry...you think that Matthew Broderick is good looking?
> 
> I wouldn't know because I'm not GAY.
Click to expand...


Thinking someone of the same sex is good looking is gay?


----------



## mal

CrimsonWhite said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin' oats.
Click to expand...






peace...


----------



## Anguille

xsited1 said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker


Horses are beautiful creatures. Despite being a horse face, which I agree she is, I can't not admire her for becoming a sex object in spite of what little she had going for her.
Some plain women have enough self confidence and creativity to create the illusion that they are beautiful and that in itself is a very attractive trait.


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> 
> 
> Horses are beautiful creatures. Despite being a horse face, which I agree she is, I can't not admire her for becoming a sex object in spite of what little she had going for her.
> Some plain women have enough self confidence and creativity to create the illusion that they are beautiful and that in itself is a very attractive trait.
Click to expand...


says little miss " I ain't posting a pic here "


----------



## mal

Anguille said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> 
> 
> Horses are beautiful creatures. Despite being a horse face, which I agree she is, I can't not admire her for becoming a sex object in spite of what little she had going for her.
> Some plain women have enough self confidence and creativity to create the illusion that they are beautiful and that in itself is a very attractive trait.
Click to expand...


I've always Thought that HILLARY!'s Big Old Can-O-Crisco made her a Hottie... For a Homlie.

HILLARY! got a Big Old Butt...



peace...


----------



## Anguille

dilloduck said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> 
> 
> Horses are beautiful creatures. Despite being a horse face, which I agree she is, I can't not admire her for becoming a sex object in spite of what little she had going for her.
> Some plain women have enough self confidence and creativity to create the illusion that they are beautiful and that in itself is a very attractive trait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says little miss " I ain't posting a pic here "
Click to expand...

Still so curious about my looks, dillo?


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horses are beautiful creatures. Despite being a horse face, which I agree she is, I can't not admire her for becoming a sex object in spite of what little she had going for her.
> Some plain women have enough self confidence and creativity to create the illusion that they are beautiful and that in itself is a very attractive trait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says little miss " I ain't posting a pic here "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still so curious about my looks, dillo?
Click to expand...


sure--post up, baby !


----------



## Anguille

dilloduck said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> says little miss " I ain't posting a pic here "
> 
> 
> 
> Still so curious about my looks, dillo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure--post up, baby !
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

I figured you were black


----------



## Anguille

neigh!


----------



## keee keee

Ringelberry...you think that Matthew Broderick is good looking?

I wouldn't know because I'm not GAY
 Matthew should get a few oscar's just think of the acting this guy has to do every time his wife asks him if she looks good!!!! He must have a room full of those little guys!!! Gives them out for Christmas presents to all his friends!!! If she was a dog I would put that little sucker down or teach it to walk backwards and get use to kissing the dogs ass!!!


----------



## keee keee

I've always Thought that HILLARY!'s Big Old Can-O-Crisco made her a Hottie... For a Homlie.

HILLARY! got a Big Old Butt... 
That is a way to make her look good put her next to Hillary, Bill would fuck her cause she is not Hillary!!!!But that is not saying much he did Monica the Moose


----------



## Sarah G

xsited1 said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker



Have we ever seen a picture of you?


----------



## Ringel05

keee keee said:


> Ringelberry...you think that Matthew Broderick is good looking?
> 
> I wouldn't know because I'm not GAY
> Matthew should get a few oscar's just think of the acting this guy has to do every time his wife asks him if she looks good!!!! He must have a room full of those little guys!!! Gives them out for Christmas presents to all his friends!!! If she was a dog I would put that little sucker down or teach it to walk backwards and get use to kissing the dogs ass!!!



Wee wee.  Reading comprehension issues?


----------



## random3434

Here, since you all like to make fun of women's looks so much, go take a look see at this thread and have at it:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/100449-picture-of-rushs-32-year-old-girlfriend.html


----------



## keee keee

like to ride her!!!


----------



## Yurt

xotoxi said:


>



is that michael jackson?


----------



## Oddball

Echo Zulu said:


> Here, since you all like to make fun of women's looks so much, go take a look see at this thread and have at it:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/100449-picture-of-rushs-32-year-old-girlfriend.html


Oh, off it.

We all know that Kim Cattrall is the hot one.


----------



## Dr.House

Jayboy Canuckstain said:
			
		

> Like xsited1 never fucked an ugly horse!



You're the one with the farm animal fetish...


----------



## xsited1

Echo Zulu said:


> Here, since you all like to make fun of women's looks so much, go take a look see at this thread and have at it:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/100449-picture-of-rushs-32-year-old-girlfriend.html



I didn't know you were 32.  Good for you!


----------



## Jay Canuck

Dr.House said:


> Jayboy Canuckstain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like xsited1 never fucked an ugly horse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one with the farm animal fetish...
Click to expand...


still can't get over your last girlfriend leaving you for me can you?....oh well if you would have been a vet she might have stuck around.


----------



## Paulie

CrimsonWhite said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> Sex and the City | Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin' oats.
Click to expand...


I would kick her out of bed for getting into bed.


----------



## keee keee

all the women on that show are beaters might have been nice ten years ago


----------



## xsited1

This just in (from 2007 actually):

Maxim names Sara Jessica Parker Unsexiest - Access Hollywood - msnbc.com



> The list, featured in the latest edition of Maxim, dubs Sex and the City star Sarah Jessica Parker as the No. 1 Unsexiest Woman Alive, claiming Parker was the least sexy woman in a group of very unsexy women.
> 
> Embattled songstress Amy Winehouse found herself in the second spot on the list, with the magazine citing her translucent skin and rats nest mane.
> 
> A cold bedside manner and boyish figure landed Greys Anatomy star Sandra Oh in the third spot on the list.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Material Girl finds herself fourth on the list, as Maxim dubs Madonna unsexy for her self-righteous bellyaching and rapid postnuptial deterioration.
> 
> The magazine even went as far as to call Madonna Willem Dafoe with hot flashes.
> 
> And last but not least, coming in at the No. 5 spot on the dubious list is someone who is no stranger to her fair share of recent criticism  Miss Britney Spears.


----------



## blastoff

Everytime my wife sees her on TV she calls her Mrs. Ed.


----------

